# Vintage Atlas drill press restore and modifications.



## schor

I have still not finished the complete project edit but thought I would get started posting.

I picked up an older model atlas drill press for $60. It looked so lonely out in the cold in the for sale ad online. I knew I just had to have it.




I brought it home and surveyed the situation.








That's an interesting way to add another pulley. I think I need to reconsider that along the way.

But first we need to remove some rust and get things into reasonable shape. Some wire wheel work and time.








Next onto the column.



I was not happy with the finish on the table or the base. I indicated the table and it was way out. I need to deal with that at some point.






The cutout on the head is to allow the outboard (that's the only way I can describe it) pulley.



The motor still needs some work.



Stay tuned for more of this project.


----------



## schor

While doing this project I was on some other forums and met someone close to me that offered to help me with my base and table surfaces. He had a piece of material we could use as a column for setup.





Oh ya, he happened to have a surface grinder too.




The finished table and base.






- - - Updated - - -

So we are finally off to paint.







A bit of work on the motor.




And a bit of accent color. 





Whoa there, that's a bit too much now isn't it?




Back to reality.







A short video of the press in action vs a new machine. The new machine was on a higher speed so it probably was not a fair contest.

[video=youtube_share;_aotdl-8MwQ]http://youtu.be/_aotdl-8MwQ[/video]

More to come...


----------



## fastback

Real pretty, I have a press like your it was my father's.  It's one I have been saving for my son if he ever gets his a-- in gear and buys a house.  I don't use it I have 5 other drill presses.  One is set up in each work shop.

Paul


----------



## schor

Now to the meat of this project. If you remember the previous owners outboard pulley contraption.




I really didn't like it, not sure why. :think1:

So here's the plan for a new one. It's column mounted and has a cam to lock to the column, so you can position the pulley to tension the belt to the spindle, then take up the slack back to the motor.






And the whole thing is made on the lathe.

More to come...


----------



## stevecmo

Steve,

Now that is a thing of beauty!!  Nicely done!!

I don't recall if it was you or someone else a while back posted that they used automotive wheel paint - graphite if I remember correctly.  Was / is that you?  I really like the looks of it.

Steve


----------



## schor

nine4gmc said:


> Great job, I'll be watching as I have a Craftsman bench and an Atlas floor model that I will be adding the center pulley to. Please post up info for a newbie!



I still have some edits to go on the pulley block videos, hopefully tomorrow I'll be able to make the next post. Today I am swamped with other things.

- - - Updated - - -

Yes it's duplicolor wheel paint. Graphite.




stevecmo said:


> Steve,
> 
> Now that is a thing of beauty!!  Nicely done!!
> 
> I don't recall if it was you or someone else a while back posted that they used automotive wheel paint - graphite if I remember correctly.  Was / is that you?  I really like the looks of it.
> 
> Steve


----------



## schor

Here's some pic's of turning down the block to fit in the post.












And a short video of the beginning of the turning process. It's a bit more difficult to work on the lathe when your holding a cellphone to take a video.

[video=youtube_share;lLZ6Ct5Thvk]http://youtu.be/lLZ6Ct5Thvk[/video]


----------



## Getaway

Very nice Job. I really like the color.  Looking forward to seeing the upgrade.

Noticed you left the chuck on the spindle.  Do you know how to remove it?  I have a Rockwell radial drill press that I would to replace the chuck on but have no idea how it comes off.


----------



## schor

I've put nuerous different chucks on it. There is a threaded ring above the chuck, you use a spanner wrnech and turn that to push the chuck off. If you do not have the ring, then you need wedges to push the chuck off.




Getaway said:


> Very nice Job. I really like the color.  Looking forward to seeing the upgrade.
> 
> Noticed you left the chuck on the spindle.  Do you know how to remove it?  I have a Rockwell radial drill press that I would to replace the chuck on but have no idea how it comes off.


----------



## buffdan

Beautiful Job.
Sure nice to see the good old US tooling being restored.
congratulations


----------



## schor

Before I get into this post I would like to mention and thank a friend (MattMatt) that was instrumental in me achieving this project. He is a machinist that made the drawings and guided me throughout this project. I would never have been able to design and build this on my own. I am a better on the lathe now (well better is easy if you know nothing starting out) but I really believe I can call myself a hobby machinist now.

The next step of the process is to drill and ream the hole for the cam post .015 off center of the part that fits into the post. I used the 4jaw to first center the post on the lathe then move it out the .015. I have videos of the positioning but it really is just a bit too boring to post. So here's the actual drilling which can be boring on its own.

[video=youtube_share;7UEep2QnqKI]http://youtu.be/7UEep2QnqKI[/video]

Next step is to build the cam. I didn't have a bandsaw at the time. Here's how I had to do it.




Then set it up in the 4jaw because that's all I had for a chuck at the time.




Next is to part off the piece. Then drill and tap the .015 off center hole.

[video=youtube_share;Pucl_isqP5c]http://youtu.be/Pucl_isqP5c[/video]

This is taking way more time than I expected.

More to come....


----------



## schor

Next step is the actual rod that will be threaded into the cam with a jamb nut holding its position.

A quick video of showing the fit after turning.

[video=youtube;_rdY8AK_lmk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rdY8AK_lmk&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


Next is to cut the threads on the piece. I use a stub arbour in my tailstock to keep the die aligned when I start the thread.








This piece is a bit longer than needed.



Part it off and chamfer some edges.




More to come.


----------



## Spirit20

Did Sears sell this drill press under the Craftsman name also?:thinking:


----------



## schor

I think there was a sears version that atlas made. It's really close to a 42b but it had a depth stop which the 42b didn't.


----------



## george wilson

The old d.p.'s sound so much better! I still am using my 1963 Sears drill press that I bought new for $125.00 on sale. That was a fair amount of money back then. I think I was making $2.50 an hour.

I had an older bench model Sears drill press that was nicer than my 1963. It had a tilting table. I just had no place to put it,so regretfully sold it. Except for being dirty,it was in perfect condition and no holes at all in the table. Could have made a great restoration.

Currently,I have found a fantastic Walker Turner 20" metal working D.P.,which I'll be picking up in January. It has been beautifully restored by the owner and is VFD equipped. I've needed something to drill larger holes for some time. Had a big drill press at work,but not at home. My only way to drill large holes ( up to 1 1/2") is my 16" lathe,which can swing 24" in the gap. Not the handiest way to drill them,but doable.


----------



## Smudgemo

It always makes me so happy to see old things refurbished and back in use.  Excellent job!  I would like to do the same to my old Delta one day, but it already is working very well.  Here's a shot of the center pulley in case it's of any use.

-Ryan


----------



## Charlie5683

Well to begin, I have access to an Atlas press like your restoration project. Could you tell me the runout you ended up with on the quill or 2" down from the chuck?  Charlie5683


----------



## schor

Charlie5683 said:


> Well to begin, I have access to an Atlas press like your restoration project. Could you tell me the runout you ended up with on the quill or 2" down from the chuck?  Charlie5683



I will measure it again, but I do recall it was 2 thou after finding the right chuck but that was without lowering the quill. I think that's darn good for a small benchtop drilll press. I will try to remember to check the runout at the max depth  and see what it is.


----------



## Vince_O

Very nice job. I have a drill pres like yours that the motor is stuck and the wires were all chewed up. Its on my winter project list, but didnt say what winter I will start it.


----------



## magu

Thank you for sharing Steve! You did a fantastic job bringing the old atlas back to life. I have always admired these, maybe one day I will come across one as well.


----------



## schor

magu said:


> Thank you for sharing Steve! You did a fantastic job bringing the old atlas back to life. I have always admired these, maybe one day I will come across one as well.




Thanks, and thanks for reminding me of this thread. I never did finish the thread with everything all done. I will try to do that over the next couple weeks. I have all the vids/pics, just need to get it together and post it.

And if you can't wait for my posts, check out my youtube channel,its got most of the press finishings.


----------

